# Tail type of my baby betta



## Mybettalife (May 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, I recently saved two baby betta's this week. I was wondering if anyone could help me determine the tail type of my baby boy poseidon


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Possibly a DeT or HM but we won't know until he's much older. With some flare training to stretch out the spread of his tail, it's possible he could get to HM if he has the right genes for it. Likely though he'll end up a DeT or Super DeT


----------



## Mybettalife (May 12, 2016)

*Here are more pictures*

I've tried to get him to flare for pictures, but he just doesn't want to. He's so relaxed and even gets along with our baby girl.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you read through this yet? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=457330


----------



## Mybettalife (May 12, 2016)

lilnaugrim said:


> Have you read through this yet? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=457330


Yes I have, I've read through many different threads, forums, blogs, blogs all about baby betta's. I take all of the appropriate and safe steps that I need to be taking 😊


----------

